# My E30 320i/318is



## Patrick318is (Oct 26, 2005)

Well since i'm new here i guess I'll post some pictures of my E30.

Since it's still a work in progress I'll show some pictures when i got the car and 
some of the work in progress.

The demolished black bmw is the car that donated the engine and some extra parts for my car. There wasn't anything wrong with it but the owner was finished with it and wanted to start a new project so he decided to strip his old one. A beautifull diamond black 318is.

The old engine was a 320i engine with 432000 km's and the new one is a 318is engine with 210000 km's  big improvement :d


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Heres my 1991 E30 318is, I absolutely love driving this car and spend more time in this than the one I make payments on. :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick318is (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome car..... really awesome.......


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Patrick,

That's a pretty tough lookin little 3 you have there :thumbup: 

-Mark


----------



## Rody525iT (Oct 27, 2005)

Patrick318is said:


>


In case everyone asks them selfs why we chopped the car...
The rear is gonna be my barbeque...


----------



## Patrick318is (Oct 26, 2005)

Well, a new update of the work in progress. With thanx to Rody.:thumbup:



























































































So cool to see how the little 3 get's into shape :thumbup:


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks like it's coming along. You gonna have this car back on the road by june 06?


----------



## Patrick318is (Oct 26, 2005)

Rody is trying to get the job done this saturday but it could be next week befor it's up and running again. 

By June 06 the little 3 should be in the correct color and all the body kit parts should be mounted and straightened.

And then it's time to save for Bimmerfest 07/08  I'm seriously considering to travel to the states with my little 3 to experience Bimmerfest personally :thumbup:


----------



## Rody525iT (Oct 27, 2005)

Still trying to get the job done by saterday...

But today it wasn't going that well  

The friend with whom I doing this couldn't get a day off.
And I hurt my back...  

But today I have changed one side of the breaks at the rear. He's going to have discbrakes at the rear!! :thumbup: 
Unfortunly the parkingbrake cable has to be changed as well  

Hopefully tomorrow better news!! :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick318is (Oct 26, 2005)

New Update :bigpimp:


----------



## Patrick318is (Oct 26, 2005)

Another update 

looking good huh? :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick318is (Oct 26, 2005)

And another update


----------



## Patrick318is (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## FrustratedMunky (Dec 10, 2004)

If you're interested in selling your wheels, PM me


----------



## Sergey (Nov 3, 2007)

Very good E30!!! I have a friend who has E30 with engine of 525 E34 M50 B25 -SUPER! From 0-100 nearly 6 sec and max speed more than 230 km/h,better only M3 Evolution


----------

